# Time To Retire?



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Alright, here is my rig. I dont do too much DJ but a lot or urban and park.

My current rig is a 2004 Specialized P.2 (purchased September 2003) I mean, this thing has been very loyal to me. VERY loyal ... took schleyer whistler happily as well as A-line. It has seen numerous crashes. and a few epic XC rides.

But now, he is old, and tired. The wheels need to be rebuilt, needs completely new drive train. Fork needs rebuild. bars need replacing. needs grips ...basically needs a lot of stuff, and I personally think, its lacking in style.


















































So instead of replacing everything like with an argyle fork, and outlaw wheels. I think I might just buy another, re-furbish all the old parts (give it a new chain) and keep it as a backup.

Here is what I'm thinking...

younger brother.

2008 Specialized P.2










What do ya'll think? Time for a replacement? The 08' is looking SEXY. (Would have a White Argyle, old fork would go on the 04')


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

id say...if you can afford it financially, have fun!
hah
ur P.2 still looks like fun though


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

i just hope its nothing like the 07 P cromo, before i bought my C-dale i wanted a P2 cromo, but went i i lifted it, it felt like a down hill bike and then some. i dint like the geometry either. then i saw the chase and ended up buying that


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

rracer11 said:


> i just hope its nothing like the 07 P cromo, before i bought my C-dale i wanted a P2 cromo, but went i i lifted it, it felt like a down hill bike and then some. i dint like the geometry either. then i saw the chase and ended up buying that


yea, the P. chromo can be heavy. I had a 05 P.1 with the 24" rear wheel, it weighed around 29 pounds which wasnt bad. but the P.2 can be heavy. probably wont be much heavier than my current setup. I believe my P.2 A1 is 7 pounds for the frame. The weight was probably the dirt jam fork. or also the Dj 3 as well. argyle is like 4.9 pounds, same with my stance.

Nice thing is, I'll be able to ride one before I buy it this time. Who knows, I may hate it and just have to run my P. for a while longer. but if thats the case, my P.2 is going to get massive pimpage. I would just love to run cro mo though.

The color is what gets me on the 08 !


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

asianprideryder said:


> ur P.2 still looks like fun though


Thanks  The P.2 is still very fun, but yesterday after 12 hours of Djing I was just beat to hell. my buddies on cro mo bikes were still wanting to ride more.


----------



## rracer11 (Nov 18, 2006)

i like your P1 way better than the p2. i think you have the nicest style and color frame of any of the P series


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

if you have the dough, i say go for it. the '08 is a sexy bike. everybody needs new toys once in a while.


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

id be jelous of that 08, if u dont want that for give to meh!


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Either way you look at it, you're going to end up spending far more money than if you just fixed your bike...

What exactly is wrong with it?

"My wheels need to be rebuilt" often translates into a true and re-tensioning a couple spokes on MTBR...

"I need a completely new drivetrain" could really mean cleaning off the dirt that's crusted on there, a new chain, some fresh grease/lube, new cabling, and re-dialing limit screws.

In the end, it's YOUR money. Good luck.. :thumbsup:


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Youv been beating that old dog for too long, it's past time to retire old man.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Why replace bars if they aren't bent or cracked?

Rebuilt wheels? Sounds like it just needs a good wheel builder to go through and even out the tension.

Rebuilt fork? Not much to rebuild. Dump out the old oil, fill it up with fresh fluids.

It sounds like you're just looking for excuses to buy a new bike.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Ray Bao said:


> Either way you look at it, you're going to end up spending far more money than if you just fixed your bike...
> 
> What exactly is wrong with it?
> 
> ...


Yea, probably.

The wheels are getting bad. I've re-tensioned them and re-tensioned them and trueing them but they are just coming loose. they've gone through 4 full years of really hard abuse, and they are just done.

New drivetrain. my RD is probably okay, but needs a new chain, chainring, cassette, pedals and BB. The hussefelt cranks are getting sort of floppy too.

Fork has been really abused and pushed way beyond its limits. Not many people DH their DJ forks. I do. 

It all depends on how much the 08 runs for. I'm hoping for something like $899.99


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Why replace bars if they aren't bent or cracked?
> 
> Rebuilt wheels? Sounds like it just needs a good wheel builder to go through and even out the tension.
> 
> ...


Bars bent
Fork needs new seals, bushings and fluid (easy fix)
Wheels just arent going to last anymore. my ditchwitch gave in today when it split at the seam where it was pinned. I'm lacing a spare rim to it right now.

No excuses. The bike is tired.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> Youv been beating that old dog for too long, it's past time to retire old man.


yush :cornut: if only Ibex would make a DJ bike.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

Who cares if hes looking for an excuse 4 a new bike. Hes treeted the old one to a few years of good ridding and everyone likes something new every once and a while. If youve got the money go for it.


----------



## frisky_zissou (Jun 4, 2006)

For some reason it posted twice.....


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Yea, the P2 looks awesome. Have you ever rode a STP, that would be awesome to have P2 and STP, maybe you should try an 08 just to see how it feels.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> yush :cornut: if only Ibex would make a DJ bike.


:cornut::cornut:


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

dogonfr said:


> :cornut::cornut:


That looks almost exactly like my hardtail... weird...


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dogonfr said:


> :cornut::cornut:


dog, what is that?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> Yea, the P2 looks awesome. Have you ever rode a STP, that would be awesome to have P2 and STP, maybe you should try an 08 just to see how it feels.


I had a STP once. and 5/12 people who have them that I personally know, have cracked them. I also kinda of hate the way that STP's ride. Unless they make an orange STP cheaper than the 08 P. then its a no go.


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Oh sorry about that reference then. I know how you feel i had my Specilalized Hardrock Sport for a while, but i just wanted a new bike.


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

todd_freeride said:


> dog, what is that?


I shouldnt say the name because people are crying i say it to much, Versus Jab. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

Wait is that Ibex Versus Jab good? It looks pretty cool. What components does it have?


----------



## dogonfr (Jan 6, 2005)

Pantelis said:


> Wait is that Ibex Versus Jab good? It looks pretty cool. What components does it have?


It was assembled with parts that were available to make it roll. This one is for display only but was able to be ridden on the flat's. Andrew Taylor is the test pilot for them & has been prototyping for quit awhile. It should be ready for production soon. :devil:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

why not just get an eastern night train complete? That seems to me that just replace the brake (maybe the one from your P.2? I just remember really mixed thoughts about the hayes fx-9's) on that and you'd have saved about 200 bucks? 

the 08 P.2 is sweet though!

from what I've heard, my bruiser's been through stuff that would've killed your P.2! Or not, the bruiser's hella strong though for aluminum.

I'm like a retirement home for the bruiser . . . 

nowhere near retirement point for the frame, but maybe a new paint job would spice her up a little . . .


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

dirtyharry said:


> why not just get an eastern night train complete? That seems to me that just replace the brake (maybe the one from your P.2? I just remember really mixed thoughts about the hayes fx-9's) on that and you'd have saved about 200 bucks?
> 
> the 08 P.2 is sweet though!
> 
> ...


I really dont like the eastern night train. its not the bike that I'm looking for.

I think my P. is getting to the point of being pissed, Constant blackrock, post canyon and whistler abuse has taken its toll ON THE WHOLE BIKE lol .

I dunno, I love the P.2 and wouldhate to have it break, but now I'm considering replacing EVERYTHING on the bike. then when the frame snaps I'll get that 2008 / 2009 Aluminum P. frame.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

when I say kill I don't mean whistler, i mean even more stressful on a bike . . . can't find a picture, but there is this enormous double flight of stairs in front of the UNC dean dome in town to flat that my frame has been down.


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

Just buy whatever you want. You are really familiar with the p2 so go with that. It's your money and chances are the P-2 is going to be awesome!

Just make sure to post pics when you get it!


----------

